# Cruz Booed Off Stage At Christian Event



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2014)

Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event



> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) was booed off the stage at an event hosted by a Christian organization in Washington, D.C., on Wednesday night.
> 
> The conservative firebrand delivered the keynote address at an event hosted by In Defense of Christians, an organization that raises awareness of persecuted Christian and minority communities in the Middle East. But the audience turned hostile when Cruz said, "Christians have no greater ally than Israel."
> 
> ...


----------



## idb (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to misread your audience.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

Did the dirty tricks democrats stack the audience for the IDC event in Washington just to try to embarrass a republican? The IDC took it's name from a letter describing the persecution of the Jews in Germany. The IDC manifest claims that they also represent Jews who are persecuted in the Mid East. Why the hell would they boo a republican who affirms our alliance with the Jewish people unless the IDC was infiltrated by democrat party affiliated hate groups?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 11, 2014)

---  Video Ted Cruz booed for defending Israel at conference of Middle East Christians Hot Air  ---   think this might be the correct perspective .


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Did the dirty tricks democrats stack the audience for the IDC event in Washington just to try to embarrass a republican? The IDC took it's name from a letter describing the persecution of the Jews in Germany. The IDC manifest claims that they also represent Jews who are persecuted in the Mid East. Why the hell would they boo a republican who affirms our alliance with the Jewish people unless the IDC was infiltrated by democrat party affiliated hate groups?




more than likely
if it had been done to Obama we'd be seeing heads exploding all over the board
this has already been POSTED


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Did the dirty tricks democrats stack the audience for the IDC event in Washington just to try to embarrass a republican? The IDC took it's name from a letter describing the persecution of the Jews in Germany. The IDC manifest claims that they also represent Jews who are persecuted in the Mid East. Why the hell would they boo a republican who affirms our alliance with the Jewish people unless the IDC was infiltrated by democrat party affiliated hate groups?
> ...


Republicans just don't have the stomach or the support for dirty tricks the way the democrats do it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Yeah, that's got to be it. 

Is there no end to the lies you RW fools are willing to gobble up in order to avoid just facing FACTS?

As noted above, Cruz the radical RW jackass, misjudged his audience and paid the price for it. If he had been at an anti-American rally, he would have been embraced as a hero.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 11, 2014)

....................................^^^  You're an idiot  ....


----------



## daws101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ....................................^^^  You're an idiot  ....


lots of mirrors in your house ?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ....................................^^^  You're an idiot  ....



You RW nutters run from facts. This is just another example of this.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ....................................^^^  You're an idiot  ....
> ...


I didn't see any so called "facts" in your retarded post to run from.   ......


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 11, 2014)

don't you have Palin to hate on?
not enough I guess


----------



## daws101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


english is not your first language anyway.. farsi maybe?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> don't you have Palin to hate on?
> not enough I guess


nobody hates sarah she's the poster child for stupid..


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 11, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Nope, fag boy.....I'm not Iranian.   ..


----------



## daws101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


false! not gay ..only  ignorant sexually confused  ass hats use that school yard slur..


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




This rhetoric doesn't make sense. The IDC claims that it supports the Jewish people. It's name comes from a letter regarding Jewish persecution. How could an elected representative of the American people misjudge that kind of audience? The last anti-American (OWS) rally in Washington invited only democrats to speak.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 11, 2014)

So how many wingnuts on here actually think this guy is gonna be President?


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

EriktheRed said:


> So how many wingnuts on here actually think this guy is gonna be President?



Change the subject? Why in the world would a elected US Representative be booed off the stage when he spoke about the strong US alliance with Israel in front of an audience that supports Israel? The only logical conclusion is that dirty tricks hate groups infiltrated the audience.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > So how many wingnuts on here actually think this guy is gonna be President?
> ...




Or maybe it's because they're also Arabs and as such aren't too fond of Israel, be they Christian, Muslim or Pastafarian. But hey, you can let your tin-foil be your guide.

And my question still stands.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

EriktheRed said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...




Arabs? The IDC claims that the name is based on a letter about persecution of Jews. The mission statement claims that the IDC is committed to defending Jews from persecution in the Mid East. Why in the world would anti Jewish Arabs want to join such an organization or attend a meeting? Maybe they were invited.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...





> AINA interviewed several conference attendees after the event and most said that they were there to discuss the plight of the Christians in Iraq, not the Israel-Hamas conflict, and they resented the senator's attempt to "hijack" the summit.



American Christian wingnuts don't speak for all Christians. They don't seem to grasp that.

Also:



> In Defense of Christians President Toufic Baaklini issued the following statement in response to a disruption at the Inaugural Summit Gala Dinner:
> 
> 
> As Cardinal Rai so eloquently put it to the attendees of the In Defense of Christians' inaugural Summit gala dinner: 'At every wedding, there are a few wedding crashers.' In this case, a few politically motivated opportunists chose to divide a room that for more than 48 hours sought unity in opposing the shared threat of genocide, faced not only by our Christian brothers and sisters, but our Jewish brothers and sisters and people of other all other faiths and all people of good will.
> ...



Senator Ted Cruz Booed Off Stage At In Defense of Christians Summit

Note that while IDC backs up the claim that it was a few disruptors, they also take a swipe at the asshole Senator from Texas for bringing up the Israel-Hamas conflict.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

EriktheRed said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...




Wedding crashers? Is it alleged that Cruz wasn't invited or does Toufic Baakilini not understand western concepts like wedding crashers? Was Cruz invited and intentionally disrespected because he is a republican and reminded the IDC of their commitment to Jews? Didn't they review his scripted speech? Nothing else makes any sense unless you consider that it was a setup.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Another possibility is the event planners not understanding their own audience.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

"f you will not stand with Israel and the Jews then I will not stand with you"....Ted Cruz. Now that's a politician with balls. Rare in this political climate. Kudos to Senator Cruz.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Did the dirty tricks democrats stack the audience for the IDC event in Washington just to try to embarrass a republican? The IDC took it's name from a letter describing the persecution of the Jews in Germany. The IDC manifest claims that they also represent Jews who are persecuted in the Mid East. Why the hell would they boo a republican who affirms our alliance with the Jewish people unless the IDC was infiltrated by democrat party affiliated hate groups?



As well as other Anti-Semites and Jew haters.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

pismoe said:


> ---  Video Ted Cruz booed for defending Israel at conference of Middle East Christians Hot Air  ---   think this might be the correct perspective .




Ted is the one.



> *Video: Ted Cruz booed for defending Israel at conference of Middle East Christians
> *
> POSTED AT 11:21 AM ON SEPTEMBER 11, 2014 BY ALLAHPUNDIT
> 
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2014)

EriktheRed said:


> So how many wingnuts on here actually think this guy is gonna be President?



What a nightmare that would be. He's so damn simple minded and so inexperienced at just about everything.  And, he travels with other simpletons ...


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

Hooray for Senator Cruz. Where are we in the history of the greatest Country in the world when American lefties applaud an insult to an American elected official for reminding hypocrites who enjoy the hospitality of the US of their commitment to an acknowledged ally in the Mid East? "If you do not stand with Israel and the Jews I will not stand with you"...Senator Ted Cruz. Refreshing eloquence from a politician these days.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch this version for yourself and then you'll agree with me that Ted is the one.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Did the dirty tricks democrats stack the audience for the IDC event in Washington just to try to embarrass a republican? The IDC took it's name from a letter describing the persecution of the Jews in Germany. The IDC manifest claims that they also represent Jews who are persecuted in the Mid East. Why the hell would they boo a republican who affirms our alliance with the Jewish people unless the IDC was infiltrated by democrat party affiliated hate groups?
> ...



This is an example of Ted Cruz in mid-season form!

He's the one.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



He was magnificent!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2014)

If you want someone to read Dr Suess, I agree. 

Anything more complicated would need a hired clown.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it proper to call the fund raiser a "christian event"? It is if you are in the propaganda business. Apparently the organization which has taken it's name from Jewish persecution has been hijacked by the freaking jihad. It's the ultimate in hypocrisy when they boo a US Senator for calling for the support of Israel. I've never seen such courage from a US senator in modern times. Hooray for Ted Cruz


----------



## pismoe (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah he was Mojo , Luddley oughta take a gander and maybe have her mind changed , thanks for posting this video !!


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> If you want someone to read Dr Suess, I agree.
> 
> Anything more complicated would need a hired clown.



Are you throwing your big red clown nose into the ring?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

pismoe said:


> yeah he was Mojo , Luddley oughta take a gander and maybe have her mind changed , thanks for posting this video !!



You're welcome.

WHAT???

Luddley is a female?

Well, from now on I'll have to ease up on her lest she go into a funk and stuff...


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Is it proper to call the fund raiser a "christian event"? It is if you are in the propaganda business. Apparently the organization which has taken it's name from Jewish persecution has been hijacked by the freaking jihad. It's the ultimate in hypocrisy when they boo a US Senator for calling for the support of Israel. I've never seen such courage from a US senator in modern times. Hooray for Ted Cruz



You are 100% correct!

Great post!


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > So how many wingnuts on here actually think this guy is gonna be President?
> ...



I think YOU are the simple minded one here.



> *Dershowitz: Ted Cruz one of Harvard Law's smartest students*
> dailycaller.com/.../dershowitz-tex-cruz-one-of-harvard-l...
> 
> *The Daily Caller*
> May 9, 2013 - *Famed Harvard Law School professor Alan Dershowitz ranks Sen. Ted Cruz among the school's smartest students, adding that the ...*


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> "f you will not stand with Israel and the Jews then I will not stand with you"....Ted Cruz. Now that's a politician with balls. Rare in this political climate. Kudos to Senator Cruz.



Guess who will be warmly greeted when he goes before Jewish potential voters in the 2016 campaign!

That will become one his most famous quotes.

Like Reagan's, "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall!"

I wouldn't be surprised to see his foto beginning to be displayed in a place of honor in some American Jewish households.

Other than Joe Lieberman, who in American politics is so clearly committed to the health, peace and prosperity of the State of Israel and all its people?

After word of this performance spreads and this video goes viral, no other name will be bigger to American Jewish voters, I'd bet, than Ted Cruz!


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 11, 2014)

EriktheRed said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Or how about the possibility Cruz KNEW he'd be going into a Lion's Den but felt he needed to extend to these folks the hand of friendship.

He knew he was going to have a mixed audience. Part hostile and part welcoming.

He was maybe trying to make a statement to those folks as well as folks in the M.E. and he also probably wanted to utter that killer line!

It is killer!

And it will kill in the campaign!

*"If you will not stand with Israel and the Jews then I will not stand with you!"*


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 11, 2014)

Surprisingly Bill Maher has a few words about Christians and Islam.... Isn't he supposed to be one of the liberals smartest pundits....Billy ZERO said so in another thread!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 12, 2014)

--- Rabbi Shmuley Ted Cruz Confronts the Israel Haters New York Observer  ---    a little more info , commentary , opinion !!


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > So how many wingnuts on here actually think this guy is gonna be President?
> ...




Cruz is a Princeton- and Harvard-educated legal scholar, graduating magna cum laude with a Juris Doctorate. He was a John M. Olin Fellow in Law and Economics at Harvard, a primary editor of the _Harvard Law Review_, executive editor of the _Harvard Journal of Law and Public Policy_, the winner of the 1992 U.S. National Debating Championship, a semi-finalist at the 1995 World Universities Debating Championship, and clerked at both the Appeals level and at the Supreme Court level for the Chief Justice. He's successfully argued before the Supreme Court as the Solicitor General of Texas and has handily embarrassed several Democrats in debate in the Senate chamber.

The man is brilliant. Get real.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2014)

idb said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event
> ...



Way to get suckered by the title of the OP and not to watch the video!

Cruz wasn't booed off that stage. He stood his ground and confronted the anti-Semites in that audience as many applauded him, telling the others flat-out that if they did not deplore the persecution of Jews and support Israel, he did not support them.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Bull!  Cruz confronted.  He doesn't pander.  The bigoted idiots who booed are the losers, you obtuse, morally bankrupt loser.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


if bullshiting  the stupid and paranoid is brilliant, then you're right.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2014)

whitehall said:


> "f you will not stand with Israel and the Jews then I will not stand with you"....Ted Cruz. Now that's a politician with balls. Rare in this political climate. Kudos to Senator Cruz.


Yeah....apparently we are subservient to the state of Israel.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 12, 2014)

how , why do you say subservient Bodeca ??    Sounds to me that Ted is just cutting off support to the booers in the event that he spoke at and is just saying that he supports Israel .


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

pismoe said:


> how , why do you say subservient Bodeca ??    Sounds to me that Ted is just cutting off support to the booers in the event that he spoke at and is just saying that he supports Israel .


cruz will say anything to get elected....if you can't smell the sickness of this man you need to see a doctor.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 12, 2014)

Teds a good guy Daws , probably the best of current politicians of any party in my opinion but you haven't answered the question that I asked . As far as Ted having a Sickness , I guess that that's your  opinion .


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

pismoe said:


> Teds a good guy Daws , probably the best of current politicians of any party in my opinion but you haven't answered the question that I asked . As far as Ted having a Sickness , I guess that that's your  opinion .


ted cruz is a fraud... ted does not have a sickness he is sickness itself..


----------



## pismoe (Sep 12, 2014)

another opinion ehh Daws ??


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You're an imbecile. 



> *imbecile *- Dictionary Definition : Vocabulary.com
> imbecile - Dictionary Definition Vocabulary.com
> If your best friend calls you an imbecile, he's implying that you're stupid, and he's probably pretty angry with you. An imbecile is an extremely stupid person.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Surprisingly Bill Maher has a few words about Christians and Islam.... Isn't he supposed to be one of the liberals smartest pundits....Billy ZERO said so in another thread!





daws101 said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Examples of his alleged duplicity?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

pismoe said:


> another opinion ehh Daws ??


statement of fact.
on c span thursday he made  false and erroneous statements about a bill concerning campaign spending.
he said it was a democratic move to destroy 1st amendment rights.the statement were so wacky that another senator said " I feel like I'm in an alternate universe".


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > M.D. Rawlings said:
> ...


thanks, that puts me a million rungs up the evolutionary ladder from where you are.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Surprisingly Bill Maher has a few words about Christians and Islam.... Isn't he supposed to be one of the liberals smartest pundits....Billy ZERO said so in another thread!
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Sep 12, 2014)

A typical leftist setup.  Gather a bunch of Arabs together, call it a "Christian Event", and have them boo the GOP candidate they fear the most in an attempt to make it look like Christians don't support him.  Obviously designed for the consumption of the easily fooled.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> A typical leftist setup.  Gather a bunch of Arabs together, call it a "Christian Event", and have them boo the GOP candidate they fear the most in an attempt to make it look like Christians don't support him.  Obviously designed for the consumption of the easily fooled.


that's one way to look at it . false as it is...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 12, 2014)

you said that Ted was Sick and that he was a Sickness Daws  .    Now you give yer spin on some Bills in Congress .   Thing is that Ted is a good man , probably the best of the Repubs along with that Repub  Gent from Utah , can't think of his  name at the moment .


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2014)

pismoe said:


> you said that Ted was Sick and that he was a Sickness Daws  .    Now you give yer spin on some Bills in Congress .   Thing is that Ted is a good man , probably the best of the Repubs along with that Repub  Gent from Utah , can't think of his  name at the moment .


he is sickness, what your point.?


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Ted Cruz owning stupid and paranoid leftists. . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We7b8Njaf4c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jGoLtGYl4Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXnzZzLyCnQ


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I asked you for examples of his alleged duplicity.  You gave me examples of hateful, leftists nincompoops being duplicitous.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 12, 2014)

> *Published on Mar 6, 2014
> *
> The Honorable Ted Cruz, United States Senator for Texas, speaking at CPAC 2014 on March 6, 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > another opinion ehh Daws ??
> ...



You mean he LIED like the obomanation does, but far less?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 13, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 13, 2014)

A lot on the left and the Democrat base are to immature to vote

I swear gawd help us


----------



## pismoe (Sep 13, 2014)

only good thing is that they and their kids will inherit what they build .  Sorry about the people and kids that don't deserve the inheritance .


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2014)

can you say extreme overreaction.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe they weren't Booooooo's
Maybe they were Cruuuuuuuuzzzzzz!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Maybe they weren't Booooooo's
> Maybe they were Cruuuuuuuuzzzzzz!


now that's reaching! just like cruz's fictional view of america


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
not stand with Israel and the jews.well that confirms what i been hearing about him,that he is zionest bought and paid for by them.He justifyably goot booed off by patriotic americans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Maybe they weren't Booooooo's
> Maybe they were Cruuuuuuuuzzzzzz!


 could be.If the audiences consisted of zionists,then that would not surprise me if thats what it was.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they weren't Booooooo's
> ...


in handjob's Delusion everyone is either a shill or a zionist.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2014)

I've read a number of articles about this and the audience disapproval makes no sense to me. I think the senator was right on the mark. In what other nation in the Middle East are people of all beliefs given equal rights?


----------



## House Mouse (Sep 13, 2014)

I figure you, as a left wing nut liberal socialist, would think that I, a right wing Christian, would vote for Cruz......but NO......I am praying my knees off that Dr. Ben Carson will be our next POTUS.  He has more intelligence than all the democrats and Republicans  in DC all piled together.  Plus he is a Godly man that I feel would not preach to the people, but would treat everyone with the respect they deserve..  He is respected by everyone I know on both sides of the aisle as being a man of honor, and he doesn't kow tow to those who tout that BS commonly referred to as Political Correctness. Unlike our present POTUS, Dr. Ben Carson is a man of fortitude and principle, and he loves America.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 13, 2014)

ok, how many boo's can I get to get Obama off our stage?

Human Rights Attorney: 'President Is Not An Authority On Religion'


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> But the audience turned hostile when Cruz said, "Christians have no greater ally than Israel."



Proof that Christ-insanity is an antisemitic cult that needs to be abolished.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 13, 2014)

House Mouse said:


> I figure you, as a left wing nut liberal socialist, would think that I, a right wing Christian, would vote for Cruz......but NO......I am praying my knees off that Dr. Ben Carson will be our next POTUS.  He has more intelligence than all the democrats and Republicans  in DC all piled together.  Plus he is a Godly man that I feel would not preach to the people, but would treat everyone with the respect they deserve..  He is respected by everyone I know on both sides of the aisle as being a man of honor, and he doesn't kow tow to those who tout that BS commonly referred to as Political Correctness. Unlike our present POTUS, Dr. Ben Carson is a man of fortitude and principle, and he loves America.



So experience is not a factor to you at all, just character?

Or would you say that President Obama, having served as both a state and U.S. Senator, was more experienced and thus better qualified when he ran in 2008 than Ben Carson is today?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > But the audience turned hostile when Cruz said, "Christians have no greater ally than Israel."
> ...



Close, but as usual blaming the religion instead of the FUCKING ARAB,,,Christian and muslim ARAB pond scum haters!


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 13, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



So you're saying it's Christ-stains _and_ Moonslims that do this?

Are you finally seeing the light, Vagilante? Has the shining light of lybyrylysm finally peeked through your shades? Do you now see the truth, that all religion is evil and wrong, and President Obama is our one true secular savior?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2014)

bs


LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



Madcow, you keep fucking up by leaving out ARAB, whether Christian or moonslims! But it does appear the moonslimes really hate us the most...

Poll 7 of Top 10 Countries That Hate America The Most Are Muslim Zero of Top 10 Countries That Like America Are Muslim 8230 Weasel Zippers


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 13, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Maybe they weren't Booooooo's
> Maybe they were Cruuuuuuuuzzzzzz!



I bet that's what it was
Go Ted. he drives them insane the same as Palin does


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to tell you that he is right. If they cannot stand with Israel and the Jews then he cannot stand with them nor can he have fellowship with them.  I will not have fellowship with a Christian who is against Israel or has any trace of a problem with Jewish people.  They are out of my life and that includes family members.  I won't have anything to do with them.  I won't visit a church who teaches replacement theology or endorses any of the wide road preachers who are openly anti Israel such as Rick Warren. 

 The apostasy has begun.  People are leaving the teachings of the bible and abandoning the LORD now.  It is very disturbing.  You have to be extremely careful where you go to church these days.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Director should have shut the event down and kicked them all out of there.  Those are not true Christians.  That is the apostate church the bible warns about. Have nothing to do with them.   I think I like Ted Cruz.  He sounds like a great man. I'll have to find out more about him.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 13, 2014)

EriktheRed said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



There is no such thing as  Christian who hates Israel or the Jews.  You cannot possibly be a follower of Christ and hate the Israel or the Jews.  You'd never get a prayer answered! You'd be an enemy of God!


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 13, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> bs
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> ...



Just when I thought you too had converted to lybyrylysm, you have to fall back down into the hole like that.

Arabs do not exist. Race does not exist. Ethnicities do not exist. They are all imaginary social constructs. The reason for the hate, violence, and crime coming out of that region is _religion,_ not melanin.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz Gets Booed Off Stage At Middle East Christian Event
> ...



Does the Bible really warn about people who criticize our modern-day Israel? If so, where?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 13, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > bs
> ...




What religion is responsible for this?..... BTW, are you also a lysbyan?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 13, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Absolutely.  Forget modern day - God prophesied through His prophets that he would gather Israel in the end days from the four corners of the earth to return to their homeland - Israel - this is the same people - these are the descendants of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob - read Ezekiel 37  As for criticizing Israel?  You can be sure of it, LM.

Have you not heard in Isaiah when God said:

No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn.  This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD. - Isaiah 54:17

and again it is written:

Abraham will surely become a great and powerful nation, and all the nations of the earth will be blessed through him.
-Genesis 18:18

and again it is written:

And through your offspring all nations on earth, will be blessed, because you have obeyed me. - Genesis 22:18

and again it is written:

I will bless those who bless you and curse those who curse you with contempt.  All the families of the earth will be blessed through you.
-Genesis 12:1

and again it is written:

If you will listen carefully to what he says and do all that I say, I will be an enemy to your enemies and will oppose those who oppose you.
-Exodus 23:22

..........and this is just the tip of the iceberg - the bible is packed with warnings - another one ........touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm .....God said that twice for emphasis......yet you know what happens out there.  People do not heed God's warnings.  Then they suffer the consequences for it.  It's true.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




Islam (pronounced "I slam" as in "I slam planes into buildings) is clearly responsible for the oppression of strong, independent womyn in the Middle East.

And yes, I am a proud lysbyyn. Why do you ask? Are you interested in becoming one as well?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 14, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



Pictures, or you're bragging....again!


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Islam (pronounced "I slam" as in "I slam planes into buildings)
> ...



Kind of an odd request to make, but OK.






If you squint your eyes really hard and zoom in a lot, you can see the third plane coming in on the horizon, moments before it hit WTC 7.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 14, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



Kind of like this.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



that was a most horrific day. It is still hard to believe that it happened.  People jumping out of windows to their deaths.  Everything stopped that day.  Life was never the same in America after that day.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Sep 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I'm confused. Has anyone ever _actually_ tried to argue that there are differences between ISIS and Hamas? The implication in the cartoon is that they have, yet it's an obviously untenable position and I can't recall anyone trying to make that assertion--not even bigots like Bill O'Reilly or our very own TheRabbi.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2014)

There is no difference to me, LM.  They are both evil terrorist organizations and THEY are  the infidels - servants of Satan - godless souls bound for hell - if there is a hotter place in hell - they will all be there!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2014)

I think it's disgusting the people who posted this thread and there is two of them.  to somehow find this acceptable behavior because they don't like the person (Cruz) for just being a Republican.  and one is crapping their pants cheering it, just because he spoke out on Israel who is OUR ALLY.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 14, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



There really is a difference, Hamas wears green headbands, ISIS wears black!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 14, 2014)

I do not know alot about Cruz as I have not watched the news in a long time but I certainly like what I am hearing about him!  God bless him!  He sounds wonderful to me!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 14, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I think it's disgusting the people who posted this thread and there is two of them.  to somehow find this acceptable behavior because they don't like the person (Cruz) for just being a Republican.  and one is crapping their pants cheering it, just because he spoke out on Israel who is OUR ALLY.



What makes Israel our ally?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 14, 2014)

Cruz was trying to conflate tolerance of the Jewish faith and political support of the nation of Israel.  That was his mistake.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...




It's perfectly legit to have criticisms of how Israel the state operates without hating it or being anti-Semitic. Doesn't how much you wingnuts scream, "ANTI-SEMITISM".

Sen. Cruz was pretty much trolling that gathering. Wouldn't be surprised to find that he knew very well what the reaction would be.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 14, 2014)

The video treats us to an example of how the Christian community is divided on the subject of support for Israel.

OK... what else is new?... next slide, please.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 14, 2014)

check him out Jerimiah , Ted Cruz in google should get you lots of info .


----------



## daws101 (Sep 15, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> ok, how many boo's can I get to get Obama off our stage?
> 
> Human Rights Attorney: 'President Is Not An Authority On Religion'


FAUX NEWS? if you look up not credible in the dictionary a picture  their logo is right next to it.


----------

